# 1952 Retro Dress



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

This is less theatrical than my other costume: it's *all Retro*.

Pulled out of the pages of fashion history, it's a re-issue of a dress from 1952. You could really let your hair down and dance the night away at a Halloween party in this one - no messy make up, masks or props to get in the way! :devil:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks great! Love the string of pearls and gloves to accent it.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

very nice W----so how many times did you fill that glass for the pics


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Love the pearls as an accent piece... very June Cleaverish!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

very classic of the period. nice work


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

The last picture is really nice. You have a bit of a classic 50's diamond look in it.
Very well done!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks guys!!!!! Retro is very in right now. 

Uh, pyro, about the drink glass... that's our little secret, LOL


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful dress on a beautiful lady, great job on this. I love the fabric you chose also.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I love it Mrs. Cleaver hope that champaign did not go to waste.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks so much! 

I really love vintage and retro things (including games, household objects, etc.) in addition to Halloween and fashion.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome!! Very authentic!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice work again MW
Very Steppford comes to mind .


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Stepford......that's good lil


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

OMG - that's hilarious as well as scary!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

YAy! Another well made dress...now to get to thet black burlap...


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice Ms Wicked.. Do you have a date in an old suite to go with you?


----------

